# Employment in Jebel Ali Free Zone



## ritte77 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

I am from Goa, India, and trying to look out for a job
in UAE in Jebel Ali Free Zone or in any other place in
the UAE.

How do I go about looking for a job to settle in the UAE.

Also are they any offline typing jobs available in the UAE.


----------

